# Ah Goggles.



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

maybe stop buying shitty goggles? E-frames and Targas suck hard..


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah I kinda figured that but I don't want to spend $100 on goggles that will get trashed. I'm trying to learn better habits . I think I'm trying to figure out if I should start buying better goggles... It seems that the only ones that they do carry at my local shop are Spy and Oakley (annoying). If anyone knows of good goggles that are cheap let me know!! Appreciate it!

EDIT: My eyes start to glaze over when people go into the technical bits. I know the differences between lenses, vents, and padding but alas have ADD.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Either keep buying cheap goggles and trash them or buy good goggles and take care of them? 

I have some Oakley A frames and they work great. 

Or pull out your existing E frames and go buy some Cat Crap anti fog and put that on real quick before you go out for the day..the come small enough you can throw in your pocket. Its like 2-3 dollars for several hundred applications worth..
Motorcycle Helmet Visor Anti-Fog - webBikeWorld


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

ooh that would work! Thanks! Yeah I think I may invest in some better goggles and try to take better care of them (I think I keep trashing the Oakleys based on the mindset that they are easy to get ahold of and cheaper than others). I really have no problems with my Oakleys they are just shitty when it comes to durability.

EDIT: I'd appreciate some feedback on different types of goggles and what you guys think are best! I really don't have much room for comparison (as seen in my unnecessary buying of more Oakleys)


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

i have a pair of scott motive goggles with the chrome amp lens and i swear by them on all days, all light levels in all conditions. you should be able to get them for $50-$75

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey thanks! I was thinking about the chrome amp lenses they seem to work the best (in my opinion and I live where there are a lot of sunny days). Scott or Smith may just be my goggle of choice :thumbsup:


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

citizengirl said:


> It seems that the only ones that they do carry at my local shop are Spy and Oakley (annoying). If anyone knows of good goggles that are cheap let me know!! Appreciate it!


spy and oakley should satisfy your goggling needs, they are arguably the two top goggle brands, and anon may be in the discussion..but assuming youve gone through 5 pairs you should probably be a decent snowboarder by now? or just reallllly bad lol, but i would invest in a pair of a frames or spy soldier/orbits


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks geeze (jk). Nah I just seem to have bad luck with them. And truthfully I've gone through about 3 pairs I'm on my fourth. I think I may just have to throw down some cash. Anons are a bit out of my price range though!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

citizengirl said:


> Thanks geeze (jk). Nah I just seem to have bad luck with them. And truthfully I've gone through about 3 pairs I'm on my fourth. I think I may just have to throw down some cash. Anons are a bit out of my price range though!


yea, i just broke a pair of soldiers last week so i shouldnt be talking lol, but they easily took there share of falls. this time around im going with a frames because i like the smaller frame...


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah I really don't seem to have a problem with Oakleys I see fine out of them it's just a matter of durability. So the soldiers lasted a while?


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

i got a pair of anon figments i believe from "thehouse" and they were 50 bucks!

good deal


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

i have spy soldiers and they are awesome. oakley a frames are pretty sick too. both of them are well worth the investment but any goggle you get will buckle under abuse, no matter the cost.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Friend of mine pick up the smith
IO googles. I tryed them on really comfy and one bonus is the 270 deg vision


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I have Spy Orbits. They were $120 new, but I got them for about $50. They have taken a MASSIVE pounding over a couple years. I've even fallen directly on them on ice and they didn't break (but they DID save my nose). There are also some nice goggles on SAC sites that you can get super cheap.


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

You should just watch tramdock.com or whiskeymilitia.com I see Oakley Stockholms, A-Frames, Wisdoms on there all the time for like $50. They also have a lot of Spy, Anon, and all the other major brands. 

Oakley Crowbars, kid approved...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Stockholms are for the female types.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

oakley crowbars, glads, ice storms, rainstorms, sleet, it liks em all , i use h.i. yellow..


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

POC Lobes FTW


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

anybody ever battle tested ay ashbury kaleidoscopes??? i really wanna get a pair of those.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

oakley crowbars ftw


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I personally prefer bolle to any other brand. i have a 100 dollar pair now and they are honestly the best pair ive had, even compared to some 140 dollar pairs ive owned


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> anybody ever battle tested ay ashbury kaleidoscopes??? i really wanna get a pair of those.


i hear ashburys take quite the beating...and to as a suggestion about how long the soldiers lasted; i learned with soldiers and pretty much used them as a helmet against the easts lovely ice for my first 2 years, finally they break after falling in the park..


----------

